# Bromeliad spider web



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

One of my bromeliads has this spider web looking stuff on it. I removed it once and it came back about 1 week later. I don't see any spiders at all. The other 6 bromeliads do not have anything like this. 

Spider web, spider mites, mold? Any ideas?


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

If there aren't any other areas with that substance in the rest of the tank, I would think it's some kind of biofilm that became exposed as the water in the bromeliad evaporated. I have a Royal Burgundy that doesn't get sprayed much; the water in it got stagnant, and I found the same stuff in your picture as the water evaporated. 

Mold is also a good guess (at least I think so). 

I doubt it's spider mites, given the information on them found in http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/94467-bromeliads-what-you-need-know.html .


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

That seems to be the case exactly. This brom doesn't get misted very heavily because of its location. It seems the water gets stagnant like you mentioned. 

I have a froglet running around in this viv. Would this film pose a problem with the froglet sticking/getting caught in it?


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

I highly doubt it. To be safe, though, it probably wouldn't hurt to flush out that bromeliad once in a while. It would be healthy for the plant, too. Bromeliads in nature get fresh rain water all the time.


----------

